# X not starting with error



## cobalt69 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok so the Arcade version of Doodle Jump we own runs FreeBSD and i have a fairly descent bit of knowledge with linux however im no "Guru" so i notice my machine is trying to boot up and giving an error 


```
Xauth: file /root/ .serverauth.1267 does not exist
Xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "igtr:0" in "list" command
Xauth: (stdin):1: bad display name "igtr:0" in "add" command

Shared object "libhal.so.1" not found, required by "x"
xinit: giving up
xinit: unable to connect to X server: connection refused
xinit: server error
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "igtr:0" in "Remove" command
```

this is the error i also attached a photo in case i typed anything wrong.

any help would be greatly appreciated as this is a revenue center in my facility not just a hobby. and i do understand you guys aren't here for tech support, but from one tech guy to another "Please help"


----------



## cobalt69 (Jun 4, 2014)

Here is the photo sorry


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2014)

The X server was built with HAL enabled, and now hal has been removed or upgraded.  Now you need to rebuild x11-servers/xorg-server.  Please see Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.  Before you do any of that, make a full backup.


----------



## cobalt69 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info!

now could this have happened because of a power flickering on the unit?

i ask this because i had an Employee using a vacuum that made the power flicker on and off on this machine multiple times and by the time my technician notice this was happening the employee said "oh its been doing that"... to which he replied i hope that didn't break anything ...

also will an active internet connection be needed for this process because the unit is not in a place it can be reached.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 5, 2014)

We mostly see it due to improper upgrade procedures.  It's possible there's been a disk failure, and it might be a specialized version of FreeBSD.  I'm hesitant to recommend anything other than contacting the vendor.


----------



## cobalt69 (Jun 7, 2014)

Okay, that's what we have done. I think I'm going to back up the drive with a Harddisk imaging software so this won't be a problem next time. Thanks so much for the response


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2014)

Please see Backup Options For FreeBSD.


----------

